# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Setup و Deployment >  آموزش ساختن فایل Setup

## habedijoo

با سلام به همگی 

اخرین مرحله در تمامی پزروژه های نرم افزاری ایجاد فایل Setup برای آن است . و بدون شک تمامی ما با آن بر خورد کرده و یا می کنیم . 
در هر بخشی که سر بزنید می بینید که  فرد یا افرادی اقدام به ساختن فایل آموزشی  مربوط به آن بخش کرده اند  . ( مثل Crystal Report ) 
من هم می خواهم با این تاپیک ، این جریان را برای ساختن فایل Setup راه بیاندازم .

لذا از تمامی دوستان خواهش می کنم با هر وسیله ای که فایل Setup  می سازند مثل (InstallShield و InstallWise و ... ) و هر تجربه ای ، لینکی ، Pdf ی ، مطلبی دارند در اخیار سایر دوستان هم قرار دهند . 

اگر هم ممکن باشد چند تا از دوستان با هم یک PowerPoint برای آموزش مثلا InstallShield ایجاد کنند ، که بسیار عالی است . 

با تشکر از همگی دوستان .

----------


## GentleGuy

ایده جالبیه - اگه وقت کردم حتما این کارو میکنم- البته با کمک دوستان

----------


## habedijoo

سلام به همه دوستان 

کسی تمایل به راه اندازی آموزش ساختن فایل Setup  رو نداره ؟

----------


## mehrdotnet

چرا بابا تمایل داریم چه جورم!!
دارم اطلاعات جمع می کنم.

----------


## maryam_vb

یادتون رفت ، پس چی شد.

----------


## khz-web1

من هم احتیاج دارم اگه کسی داره حتمی پست بده تو این تاپیک

----------


## ma3takhafan

اگه میشه لطف کنید اموزش ساخت setup رو بزارین نیاز شدید بهش دارم :لبخند:

----------


## sara.f

سلام
با دیدن این تاپیک واقعا خوشحال شدم ولی وقتی تا آخرین پست را خوندم ....
خب چرا افرادی که قول ادامه تاپیک را دادند دیگه خبری ازشون نیست، فقط دوست دارید به تعداد پست هاتون اضافه کنید؟



> چرا بابا تمایل داریم چه جورم!!
> دارم اطلاعات جمع می کنم


هنوزم دارید اطلاعات جمع می کنید؟!!! 
منم واقعا به این آموزش نیاز دارم و در این تالار هم تا حالا چندین پست دادم ولی جواب نگرفتم.
لطفا همین الان شروع کنید به آموزش و بدونید که خیلی ها ازتون ممنون می شن.

----------


## c sharp20

با سلام .اين هم آموزش ساخت برنامه نصاب يا همان setup در VS2005 به صورت فايل word 

اين فايل رو من از روي كتاب آموزش سي شارپ جعفر نژاد قمي تايپ كردم البته ممكنه كامله كامل نباشه  اما در كل ميشه با خوندنش يه برنامه نصب ساخت. البته اين هم بگم با هم فكري و راهنمايي شما عزيزان و اساتيد مي تونه يه آموزش بهتري از آب در بياد.
اميدوارم مفيد باشه

----------


## sara.f

> با سلام .اين هم آموزش ساخت برنامه نصاب يا همان setup در VS2005 به صورت فايل word 
> 
> اين فايل رو من از روي كتاب آموزش سي شارپ جعفر نژاد قمي تايپ كردم البته ممكنه كامله كامل نباشه اما در كل ميشه با خوندنش يه برنامه نصب ساخت. البته اين هم بگم با هم فكري و راهنمايي شما عزيزان و اساتيد مي تونه يه آموزش بهتري از آب در بياد.
> اميدوارم مفيد باشه


 سلام
آفرین به این همتت. مرسی.
امیدوارم که سایر دوستان هم اگر مطلبی،نکات کوچیکی که باید گفته بشه به ذهنشون میرسه، دریغ نکنند.

----------

